# Massive Audio Toro 104



## mjohnson3764 (Sep 1, 2012)

Looking at 10" subs, does anyone have any info on this Massive Audio Toro 104?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Where you at in NJ? I have a 10" IDv3, IDQ v2, and Xtant and a brand new black carpeted enclosure with grill.

The 10" IDv3 in a sealed .8 enclosure is a good choice imo. Enclosure is a lil too big for the idq.

Also have an audiomobile evo 10" I dont really want to sell but will consider an offer.


----------



## massiveaudio (Sep 10, 2009)

mjohnson3764 said:


> Looking at 10" subs, does anyone have any info on this Massive Audio Toro 104?


Hello.. What kind of information are you specifically looking for? 

If you need any custom box specifications please email us at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

mjohnson3764 said:


> Looking at 10" subs, does anyone have any info on this Massive Audio Toro 104?


PM me if you have questions, I carry MA and can help,


----------

